# What is usually included when you accept a job from overseas?



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

What should an 'ex-pat' package include? Air-fare and a salary, of course, and medical coverage, and vacations, but what else should be included? Housing? A car? How much help should be provided by an employer? Does anyone know what the average package looks like for an IT type person? I'm at a total loss at where to begin.


----------

